# Elgin Robin - Need Help On Year



## Jeffs Bikes (Jul 4, 2016)

I just found a 30s Elgin Robin in a barn and was wondering what year it was? I'm just starting a bicycle collection and want to fully restore it. I want to get all the parts correct for the restoration. I was wondering if anyone had any insight on what year the bike is. And if so what is its value? Here are some pictures. Thank you


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 4, 2016)

Everything looks original (-wheels pedals grips)$4-5k bike you have there. Super nice survivor don't restore it! You will hurt the value. Not many original black and cream out there.


----------



## XBPete (Jul 4, 2016)

To fully restore that survivor would be a travesty!!

Please checkout OA ( Oxalic Acid ) treatment to bring her back without the removal of that glorious old finish...

You found a gem in Rochester!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 4, 2016)

Woooo! Buddy I think you struck on a survivor gem, I would clean it but be wary of full restore, it may detract from what I would guess is a rather valuable bike as it sits.
Others have heavier experience and collections and they could give you an estimate but I bet ya done good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2016)

Duplicate thread.............  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-robin-need-help-on-year.93212/#post-593460


----------



## Jeffs Bikes (Jul 4, 2016)

Yea sorry didn't know which one to post it on so I did both, was just excited about the find. If anyone would like it I can work out a deal and ship it to ya


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 4, 2016)

Do not resotre it !    If you want to restore one I will give you my bike to restore and I will take your bike in exchange. I'd even throw a little cash or way too


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Jeffs Bikes said:


> Yea sorry didn't know which one to post it on so I did both, was just excited about the find. If anyone would like it I can work out a deal and ship it to ya




If you want to turn this into a "For Sale" thread then put a price on it and post in the for sale section. Funny how this went from "I want to restore it" to for sale!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 4, 2016)

1936 to 1938 year wise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

mazdaflyer said:


> 1936 to 1938 year wise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not a '36. This is a duplicate post. Bike is a '37/8. Serial number would nail it down. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 4, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Funny how this went from "I want to restore it" to for sale!



scam


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 4, 2016)

Dont restore it! Late 1937,1938. They're only original once.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> scam




I'm a little leery too!


----------



## Jeffs Bikes (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey guys, no I just started collecting and looked at all the pictures of the ones with new chrome on it and thought it would be better restored. Then I quickly found out I was wrong by practically everyone on the forum. Next time, if I do come across another one, I will make a separate post in the for sale thread


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 4, 2016)

So is it sold already?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hope it wasn't wire or PP as friends!


----------



## Jeffs Bikes (Jul 4, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> So is it sold already?




I'm finalizing the deal with a guy right now, so as long as everything goes through yes


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 4, 2016)

Jeffs Bikes said:


> Hey guys, no I just started collecting and looked at all the pictures of the ones with new chrome on it and thought it would be better restored. Then I quickly found out I was wrong by practically everyone on the forum. Next time, if I do come across another one, I will make a separate post in the for sale thread




Well let me know when you find another one then Ha Ha.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 4, 2016)

Don't the tanks on the later bikes have a third bracket on the bottom?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 4, 2016)

bet we see a bunch of parts for sale soon.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 4, 2016)

Or parted on feepay.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm just waiting for the ending to this story. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2016)

I think it is a black tank. I have owned lots of bikes that were made by Westfield. And I have seen this on a lot of complete original paint bikes. The paint on the frames holds up much better than the paint on the sheet metal. The frames were all coated with primer, and had the top coat baked on. I don't think the tanks got the same treatment.

Catfish


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I suppose this is one of those I would have to see in person. Not saying it isn't impossible depending on where and how the bike was stored. Just seems sort of suspicious with that wheel set and the other small things that aren't right. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2016)

36 type tank on a 38 model bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

The defense rests!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 5, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> 36 type tank on a 38 model bike.



That's what I said on the other thread for this bike.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I suppose this is one of those I would have to see in person. Not saying it isn't impossible depending on where and how the bike was stored. Just seems sort of suspicious with that wheel set and the other small things that aren't right. V/r Shawn




It's always best to see stuff in person.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2016)

You don't see many of these.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 5, 2016)

Jeffs Bikes said:


> Yea sorry didn't know which one to post it on so I did both, was just excited about the find. If anyone would like it I can work out a deal and ship it to ya



Yeah, as you know,  don't restore that... I'm not an Elgin fan, but you have one of the best ones they made and it would be a fkn travesty if you did that. So much history there....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 5, 2016)

OP won't restore it,or even keep it for his"collection".bike is in the process of being sold (big surprise) and will probably get blown apart.hope I'm wrong though.


----------

